# 9x21mm



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Does anyone have an idea of how the 9x21 browning compairs to the 9x19 Luger?

Does the Browning cartridge have any appreciable gain in power, and do they bolth have the same .355 bore diameter?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

A hot 38 super or a 357 sig would be more than the standard 9x19 (luger) with the sig geting the nod from me as the better for a cary type of use. The super 38 can come very close to the sig if you reload, and if don't trust the case shape of the sig. The diamaters are not the same, but these are close, and the 9x21 is darder to find brass for, and if made on a 9x19 frame, I think it would be a bit harder on it.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Actualy, i was thinking about the Browning Hi-power.

So... how does the 9x21 browning compare to the 9mm lugar? or am i missing something?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

yea, www.smartreloader.com sels 9x21 brass for .09 cents a cart. still waiting for a responce as to whether they will ship to the U.S.


----------



## Smartreloader (Dec 27, 2004)

Hello Mr. Trooper,

Unfortunately we do not ship to US brass. If I'm not wrong a License is required, isn't it?

Admin
Smartreloader.com


----------

